# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Инструкция по удалению вредоносных программ

## Geser

Итак, вы заметили что Ваш компютер стал вести себя странно. Открываются непонятные окошки, меняется стартовая страница, компютер работает медленно...
Что делать?

*Вариант 1:* Читать и выполнять http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235 и мы постараемся Вам помочь.
*Вариант 2:* Попытаться справиться с заразой своими силами.

Вариант 1 понятен, потому перейдём к рассмотрению варианта 2.

Начнём от простого к сложному. Если по ходу чтения вы обнаружили что не понимаете о чём идёт речь, значит вам пора остановиться, выполнить все советы которые вы понимаете, и, если не помогло, обратиться к варианту 1.

Прежде всего, если у Вас есть возможность сделать резервную копию системного диска - сделайте её. Если нет - скопируйте хотя бы наиболее важную для Вас информацию. Существует вероятность что в процессе лечения больной может умереть  :Sad:  Хотя она и невелика, не стоит ей пренебрегать.

*До того как Вы приступите к лечению:*
1. Прочитайте данную тему http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1431 и убедитесь что защита вашего компютера соответствует рекомендациям. Иначе лечение не даст никакого результата.
2. Все нужные программы скачайте заранее. Если Вы подозреваете, что у Вас завёлся вирус, заражающий файлы, все нужные программы скачайте на чистом компьютере, и запишите на CD.
3. Если у Вас не был установлен межсетевой экран (firewall), не устанавливайте его на зараженную систему. Если всё же Вы установили его на зараженную систему, то после лечения сделайте ему деинсталяцию (с удалением всех настроек) и установите его заново.
4. Перед началом лечения желательно отключить компьютер от сети (потому все нужные программы нужно скачать до этого) и подключить его только после завершения лечения и установки межсетевого экрана.
5. Перед началом лечения убедитесь, что у Вас стоит последняя версия используемого Вами антивируса и антиспай и обновите их базы.
6. Выключите любые программы, обеспечивающие защиту реестра от изменений, иначе они будут защищать вредоносные ключи, мешая лечению.
7. Зайдите в Add/Remove Software и сделайте деинсталяцию всех программ, которые Вам не нужны или которые Вы не устанавливали.

Теперь приступим к лечению. (Перед началом лечения желательно отключить компьютер от сети.)
*Лечение, часть 1. Стандартные методы.*
1. Отключите восстановление системы (только для Windows Me/XP). Если не знаете как, смотрите примечание 1 ниже.
2. Перегрузите компьютер в безопасном режиме (Safe mode). Для загрузки в этом режиме нажать F8 в самом начале загрузки Windows и выбрать "Безопасный режим" (Safe mode).
3. Просканируйте компьютер антивирусом, а так же другими программами для борьбы с вредоносными программами, которые у Вас имеются. Некоторые антивирусы могут не работать в безопасном режиме. В таком случае сканируйте в обычном режиме. Если антивирус (и другие программы) что-то находят и дают Вам возможность выбора - лечение или удаление, всегда сначала выбирайте лечение. Если антивирус пишет, что файл неизлечим - удаляйте его. На сегодняшний день большинство вредоносных программ не являются вирусами, и единственное что с ними можно сделать - это удалить их.
4. Перегрузите компьютер и повторите пункты 2,3. Если при повторном сканировании ничего не найдено, перегружайтесь в обычный режим, не забудьте установить межсетевой экран и включить восстановление системы. Если опять найдено что-то вредоносное, можно попробовать повторить пункты 2,3 еще пару раз. Иногда это помогает.
5. Вы выполнили всё описанное выше, но это не помогло. Т.е. вредоносные программы продолжают обнаруживаться, либо все антивирусные программы молчат, но проблема всё же существует. Это значит Вам повезло подхватить что-то новое или особо зловредное и стандартные методы не проходят. Значит, перейдём к нестандартным.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

*Лечение, часть 2. Нестандартные методы.*
1. Антивирус или другая программа находят что-либо вредоносное, но не могут удалить.

Если у вас файловая система FAT32, то всё просто. Создаёте системную дискетку, загружаетесь с неё и удаляете что нужно. Если NTFS, то дело немного сложнее.
* Если у Вас установлена еще одна копия Винды, то можно загрузиться в неё и удалить файл оттуда.
* Если у Вас есть загрузочный CD, позволяющий работать с NTFS, загрузитесь с него и удалите. Если нет, то можете попробовать соорудить его в соответствии с инструкцией опубликованной вот тут: Создание базового Windows XPE Live CD 
* Можно так же подключить харддиск к другому компьютеру и удалить нужный (вернее ненужный  :Smiley: ) файл.

Если всё это не подходит - попробуйте возпользоваться программой Pocket Killbox (локальная копия)

2. Антивирус находит и всё удаляет, но после рестарта (или просто через какое-то время) "зверь" появляется вновь. Тут возможны 2 варианта:
2.1 "Зверь" приходит через сеть используя уязвимость Винды. Убедитесь что у Вас стоят все заплатки, межсетевой экран установлен, включен и работает.
2.2 У вас поселился дроппер - программа, которая заново создаёт "зваря" на диске после удаления. Его нужно найти методами, описанными ниже, или же обратившись к нам за помощью.

3. Итак, самое интересное. Антивирус и другие программы ничего не находят, но Вы думаете что на компьютере всё-таки присутствует "зверь". Как же его искать?

3.1 Самый простой способ, который срабатывает во многих случаях, но не всегда. Скачиваете програмку HijackThis, делаете лог, и скармливаете его автоматическому анализатору логов http://www.hijackthis.de/en, после чего изучаете отчёт.

*Учтите, данный анализатор нередко ошибается и может предложить Вам удалить безопасные или даже необходимые для нормальной работы файлы.*  Перед удалением любых файлов нужно проверить что они действительно вредоносные, например при помощи сервиса VirusTotal. Там же стоит проверить любые файлы, ссылка на которые присутствует в логе, даже если Вам кажется, что это что-то полезное. Различные трояны нередко маскируются под полезные программы (имеют похожие или такие же имена файлов как распространённые программы или файлы системы). После нахождения всех вредоносных файлов, отметьтьте строки, в которых присутствуют ссылки на них в HijackThis. Также отметьте строки, в которых присутствуют ссылки на неизвестные Вам сайты. После этого нажмите на кнопку Fix. Всё выбранное будет удалено. На всякий случай проверьте, что все вредоносные файлы на самом деле удалены. Если какие-то файлы не удалились - удалите их, как описано в пункте 1.

*Продолжение следует. Критика, исправления и дополнения приветствуются.*

----------


## RiC

> [B]
> *Продолжение следует. Критика, исправления и дополнения приветствуются.*


1. Под XP+NTFS абсолютно "безобразный" способ - загрузка с "родного" диска с дистрибутивом XP в режиме "Recovery console", особо не разбежишься, но набор старых досовских команд присутствует в полном обьёме.
2. Прошу обратить внимание на BartPE, с помошью которого можно соорудить LiveCD с WindowsXP.
Собственно смысла повторять особо не вижу -
http://www.oszone.net/display.php?id=3201&do=print
http://oszone.net/display.php?id=3202
http://oszone.net/display.php?id=3203
достаточно подробно описывается создание LiveCD с применением BartPE.

----------


## Geser

> 1. Под XP+NTFS абсолютно "безобразный" способ - загрузка с "родного" диска с дистрибутивом XP в режиме "Recovery console", особо не разбежишься, но набор старых досовских команд присутствует в полном обьёме.
> 2. Прошу обратить внимание на BartPE, с помошью которого можно соорудить LiveCD с WindowsXP.


Вот и опиши поподробнее  :Wink:  Что бы юзверям понятно было что к чему

----------


## polza

Это конечно все красиво и хорошо. Но вы все описали только для простейшего вредоносного кода. (Это не критика) Как быть если вредоносный код заменил файл explorer.exe, а родной  explorer.exe переименовал. Выходит следующее. Вирус удален, но после загрузки explorer.exe файла нет, рабочего стола с иконками нет. Как быть. (explorer.exe и тому подобные файлы это пример). Нужна общая методика лечения таких случаев. (Как решить такие случаи я имею представления и решение но нет методики )

----------


## Geser

> Это конечно все красиво и хорошо. Но вы все описали только для простейшего вредоносного кода. (Это не критика) Как быть если вредоносный код заменил файл explorer.exe, а родной  explorer.exe переименовал. Выходит следующее. Вирус удален, но после загрузки explorer.exe файла нет, рабочего стола с иконками нет. Как быть. (explorer.exe и тому подобные файлы это пример). Нужна общая методика лечения таких случаев. (Как решить такие случаи я имею представления и решение но нет методики )


В случае заражения настоящим файловым вирусом руками скорее всего не вылечишь. Когда есть переименнованная копия - это частный случай, в котором можно и ручками её вернуть, но откуда знать что она вообще есть? :Smiley:

----------


## polza

Geser это хорошо что ручками, но как быть если незнаешь всех процессов (рядовой пользователь их по принципу не знает). И замена файлов это уже к тому же не новая технология и довольно часто встречается

----------


## Geser

> Geser это хорошо что ручками, но как быть если незнаешь всех процессов (рядовой пользователь их по принципу не знает).


Потому в АВЗ есть база чистых файлов, которая позволяет простому пользователю понять какие процессы "хорошие"



> И замена файлов это уже к тому же не новая технология и довольно часто встречается


Ну, что поделать. Не всё можно исправить простыми методами. Может Олег встроит в АВЗ какую-то проверку. Только нужно придумать, как именно это проверять.

----------


## polza

Geser извини не пробовал АВЗ под досом, но мне кажется он там не работает. Надо попробовать. Но вот тебе пример из практики. Сканируешь систему антивирусом она находит вирус удаляет его, это файл winlogon, после этого как понимаешь аут. Так вот хотелось бы создать инструкцию для таких случаев.

----------


## Geser

> Geser извини не пробовал АВЗ под досом, но мне кажется он там не работает. Надо попробовать.


Хм, а зачем его под досом запускать? :Smiley: 



> Надо попробовать. Но вот тебе пример из практики. Сканируешь систему антивирусом она находит вирус удаляет его, это файл winlogon, после этого как понимаешь аут. Так вот хотелось бы создать инструкцию для таких случаев.


Так в принципе инструкция понятна. Файл нужно заменить чистым. Только когда антивирус предлагает что-то удалить далеко не каждый может понять что это системный файл который удалять нельзя. Тут уже недосмотр разработчиков антивируса. Они должны корректно обрабатывать такие случаи.

----------


## polza

Вот не надо только все на разработчиков класть. Антивирусы с интелектом это в будущем.
А под досом с поддержкой ntfs, очень нужно. Многие деструктивные действия так можно удалить и исправить

----------


## Geser

> Вот не надо только все на разработчиков класть. Антивирусы с интелектом это в будущем.


А зачем тут интеллект. Сделать в антивирусе список системных файлов которые нельзя просто удалять не так сложно ИМХО. Конечно работы прибавится.



> А под досом с поддержкой ntfs, очень нужно. Многие деструктивные действия так можно удалить и исправить


Это к Олегу. Думаю не большая проблема.

----------


## WildKOT

Для решения проблемы переименования предлагаю создать сервис, с которого можно скачать чистые системные файлы.
А также утилиту, которая будет скачивать системный файл(с указанного автоматически или вручную пути) (+проверка контрольной суммы, что скачалось то что надо).

Затем она будет по списку системных будет перезаписывать файл чистым скачанным, а старый отправлять в бэкап. Причём, чтобы можно было сделать откат даже без Виндоус просто с командной строки.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Для решения проблемы переименования предлагаю создать сервис, с которого можно скачать чистые системные файлы.
> А также утилиту, которая будет скачивать системный файл(с указанного автоматически или вручную пути) (+проверка контрольной суммы, что скачалось то что надо).
> 
> Затем она будет по списку системных будет перезаписывать файл чистым скачанным, а старый отправлять в бэкап. Причём, чтобы можно было сделать откат даже без Виндоус просто с командной строки.


Это технически невозможно ... если взять любой файл, скажем ntdll.dll, то с удивлением можно обнаружить сотни его разновидностей. И возникает вопрос - какую конкретно тащить на ПК ? Ведь существует несколько видов системы, огромное количество ее локализация, несколько сервиспаков, куча разных патчей - как все это учесть ?

----------


## Shark

> Это технически невозможно ... если взять любой файл, скажем ntdll.dll, то с удивлением можно обнаружить сотни его разновидностей. И возникает вопрос - какую конкретно тащить на ПК ? Ведь существует несколько видов системы, огромное количество ее локализация, несколько сервиспаков, куча разных патчей - как все это учесть ?


Тестировать системное ПО и наборы обновлений.
Ничего изобретать не нужно - разработки есть. 

Примерная схема действий: Клиент скачивает, устанавливает и запускает Агента, Агент определяет, какой модуль нужен и скачивает его с сайта.

_Схема не претендует на законченность и является попыткой изложить свою точку зрения по затронутому вопросу._

----------


## PavelA

http://driveragent.com - вот такой сервис есть для поиска обновления драйверов.
Правда, отчет делает бесплатно, а дальше просит денежку.

----------


## kerk

В виндовс ХР встроена утилита sfc, она работает без эксплорера, проверено - у меня однажды оный навернулся (или настройки к нему, но он после запуска сразу выпадал), я через диспетчер задач запустил cmd, а из него sfc. Значит, список файлов хранится где-то в венде, и их версия, так нельзя ли использовать именно этот список прямо из антивируса? И файлы тогда копировать с установочного диска.
Правда, я не уверен, что оно работает как надо. А проверить полностью не знаю как. Разве что на подопытной машине убить файлик и провести sfc?

----------


## zerocorporated

> В виндовс ХР встроена утилита sfc, она работает без эксплорера, проверено - у меня однажды оный навернулся (или настройки к нему, но он после запуска сразу выпадал), я через диспетчер задач запустил cmd, а из него sfc. Значит, список файлов хранится где-то в венде, и их версия, так нельзя ли использовать именно этот список прямо из антивируса? И файлы тогда копировать с установочного диска.
> Правда, я не уверен, что оно работает как надо. А проверить полностью не знаю как. Разве что на подопытной машине убить файлик и провести sfc?


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310747/ru

А что вам мешает sfc запустить?

----------


## kerk

Я говорю не об "опции для ленивых", кто ленится набрать команду в консоли, а о случае, когда заражён системный файл, и антивирусу не удаётся его вылечить. Антивирус мог бы попросить доступ к установочным файлам виндовс и скопировать пострадавшего оттуда, вместо просто удаления.
Возможно ли такое сделать?

Кстати, описание на сайте микрософт посредственное. И главное - не даёт ответа на вопрос, насколько надёжно работает sfc.

----------


## PavelA

> Антивирус мог бы попросить доступ к установочным файлам виндовс и скопировать пострадавшего оттуда, вместо просто удаления.
> 
> Кстати, описание на сайте микрософт посредственное. И главное - не даёт ответа на вопрос, насколько надёжно работает sfc.


Антивиры стараются лечить, или если это невозможно, то удалить. Разбираться в ОС и выбирать откуда что можно скопировать, задача для разработчиков ОС, а не для а/в продуктов.

Надежность sfc такая же, как и у ОС.  :Wink:

----------


## kerk

Конечно, это логично, и антивирусам было бы меньше работы, если бы с ОС разработчики разобрались лучше.
Но, с другой стороны, антивирусы вполне имеют представление, что должно быть в системе. Пример - AVZ, он при анализе совершенно уверенно определяет, какие процессы и модули должны быть запущены в системе. Значит, и с задачей скопировать чистые файлы на место заражённых он справляться может вполне.
Простите за настойчивость, с которой я пытаюсь возложить эту задачу на трудягу-антивирус, но при повреждении важных системных файлов система может стать нерабочей, смерть ей, в общем то. Вся надежда на антивирус.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

> Простите за настойчивость, с которой я пытаюсь возложить эту задачу на трудягу-антивирус, но при повреждении важных системных файлов система может стать нерабочей, смерть ей, в общем то. Вся надежда на антивирус.


Вся надежда на голову и руки того, кто будет лечить данную систему.
А/вирус может залечить так, что систему вообще придется переустанавливать заново. См. случаи с "base*".dll

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Я говорю не об "опции для ленивых", кто ленится набрать команду в консоли, а о случае, когда заражён системный файл, и антивирусу не удаётся его вылечить. Антивирус мог бы попросить доступ к установочным файлам виндовс и скопировать пострадавшего оттуда, вместо просто удаления.
> Возможно ли такое сделать?
> 
> Кстати, описание на сайте микрософт посредственное. И главное - не даёт ответа на вопрос, насколько надёжно работает sfc.


Типовая ситуация - на систему скажем установлен SP3 (который выйдет со дня на день) + куча апдейтов. Юзер втыкает инсталляционный диск, там в лучшем случае XP SP2, и востанавливает пару файлов с помощью любого средства. И в системе получается каша - часть файлов от обновленной системы, часть старых из дистрибутива - это может быть намного хуже вируса. Поэтому есть безотказное средство - бекап. Делаем бекап системного диска, записываем его на DVD вместе с загрузчиком и восстанавливалкой, все продвинтые бекаперы такое умеют делать на автомате, и все проблемы решены. Не лезет на DVD - можно образ на другой HDD скинуть, или на несколько DVD дисков записать, или на USB HDD ...

----------


## Rampant

Ну я так понимаю, для того что бы запустить sfc на системе с СП3, как раз и нужен диск только с СП3, без дистриба самой оси, я уже проделывал сею операцию, и всё работает.

----------


## kerk

Бэкап системы есть, только вот на данном компе специфика такая, что её нельзя просто так снести. Есть подотчётная прога, с неё данные нужно сохранять, а "хозяин" проги не я  :Smiley: 
Плюс - комп должен постоянно быть в работе, потому даже в безопасный режим грузить нежелательно, разве в самый-самый крайний случай.
Вот и лечится машинка уже в который раз, наверное, уже одни потроха остались из-за множества заражений. И пока не было таких вирусов, которые заражают системные файлы, а только добавляют себя.
Я думаю, что бывают такие случаи у людей, когда систему переставить - объективно сложный вопрос, всё нужно делать с компом прямо на ходу. Вот и спрашиваю, можно ли как-то "помочь себе".

----------


## Alexey P.

Раз машина столь нужная - самым разумным было бы защитить её исходно по максимуму. Т.е. исключить заражение, а не лечить уже состоявшиеся.
 И обязательно подготовить для неё резерв - другую машину с той же программой.
Железо тоже не вечно, в любой момент может выйти из строя. Тем более при заражении/лечении, когда HDD и всё остальное работает с максимальной интенсивностью.
 Антивирусы действительно стараются обработать ситуации с лечением системных файлов максимально корректно, но проколы возможны, от них никто не застрахован. Кроме того, некоторые особо злобные твари пытаются защититься при обнаружении факта лечения перезагрузкой машины, вплоть до BSOD, это тоже надо учитывать. Т.е. предсказать исход лечения заранее порой нельзя, возможны варианты.

 К слову, ещё вполне реальный вариант - при использовании CureIt он находит трояны, удаляет их и затем чистит реестр. Чтобы ветка реестра не была тут же восстановлена (к примеру, другим процессом трояна, такая страховка встречается, и нередко), ветка реестра лочится. И снять эту залочку можно будет только перезагрузкой. Продолжение работы с залоченными ветками реестра может быть чревато - смотря что залочено, где был прописан троян. Потому антивирус будет настоятельно требовать перезагрузку, и будет прав. Приступая к лечению, надо быть готовым и к такому варианту.

----------


## Mr_Yarik

Я тут у вас недавно. Хочу поделиться. Поставил себе прогу Acronis TrueImage. Она создает образ дисков (или только системы) в защищенной области винчестера. При запуске операционки эта область остается невидимой. Это не просто образ системы, можно хоть весь винчестер туда "загнать". У меня диск С 80 гигов, а архив составил примерно 5 Гб. В случае любой проблемы, с которой не могу справиться перегружаю машину, нажимаю F11 и запускается Acronis TrueImage. И с его помощью восстанавливаю систему в самом работоспособном состоянии.
Написал, конечно, бездарно, но извините уж. Если когото заинтересует прога, скажите куда - выложу.
Просто она мне от друга досталась.Рабочая.
Это не панацея, но при своевременном обновлении архива выручит. Я проверяю машину, потом обновляю архив. Восстановление занимает 8 - 10 минут.

----------


## Гриша

Спасибо Mr_Yarik!

Прога нам известна  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

Кроме F11, что не особо рекомендуется (Acronis прописывается в МБР диска), существует резервный диск (сделать Acronisом образ и закатать на болванку), это самый лучший вариант.
Решил тоже подстраховаться и приобрел Acronis True Image 11 Home (цена безопасности всего 499 руб.). Особенно порадовала такая новинка как Пробный режим Try&Decide:В Пробном режиме (Try&Decide) на  компьютере создается безопасное,
контролируемое временное рабочее пространство (виртуальный диск) без необходимости
установки специальных программ виртуализации. Можно выполнять различные
операции, не беспокоясь о том, что они могут привести к повреждению операционной
системы, программ или данных.
После выполнения виртуальных изменений можно применить все изменения в реальной
системе или отменить все эти изменения.С использованием данного режима можно пробовать такие операции,как открытие вложений в письма электронной почты от незнакомых отправителей,установка и запуск новых программ или посещение Web-сайтов с потенциально небезопасным контентом.
Например тестирование антивируса:
1. Загрузить пробную версию антивирусной программы, которую вы хотите оценить.
2. Включите Пробный режим.
3. Установить антивирусную программу.
4. Попробуйте работать с установленными на компьютере прикладными программами,
выполняя обычные задачи.
5. Если все прикладные программы работают нормально, можно быть достаточно
уверенным, что не возникнет проблем с совместимостью и значит можно купить эту
антивирусную программу.
6. Если возникли какие-либо проблемы, отменить изменения в системе, вызванные
установкой этой антивирусной программы и попробуйте антивирусную программу другого
разработчика.
Ну и такие Инструменты защиты конфиденциальной информации, как
Acronis Drive Cleanser, Шредер файлов и Очистка системы которые помогают защитить конфиденциальную информацию путем гарантированного удаления данных, очистки системы или даже полного уничтожения всех данных на жестком диске, тоже могут пригодиться.
Прога русифицирована, при настройке постоянно идут подсказки, справиться обычный "чайник".  :Smiley:  В общем рекомендую, да хотел отметить планировку бекапа - полную или только новые файлы, прога делает это по заданному расписанию.

Кстати KIS 2009 сразу занес ее в доверенные  :Smiley:

----------


## gstas

Ребята, объясните пожалуйста для чего вам файлы: virusinfo_syscure.zip
virusinfo_syscheck.zip, hijackthis.log. Как их использовать, что с ними делать и как научиться читать логи? Хотелось бы научиться этому...
 :Cool:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Ребята, объясните пожалуйста для чего вам файлы: virusinfo_syscure.zip
> virusinfo_syscheck.zip, hijackthis.log. Как их использовать, что с ними делать и как научиться читать логи? Хотелось бы научиться этому...


В двух словах не объяснить ... но если есть желание изучить все это - можно подать заявку на обучение, оно бесплатное, ну и после получения статуса "студент" приступить так сказать к изучению теории и практики

----------


## LEON®

Здравствуйте.
Вот хотел создать свой LiveCD, скачал Reatogo с официального сайта, а при проверке REATOGO-240.exe, KIS8 ругается вот этим - обнаружено потенциально нежелательное ПО not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.PsKill.1101, 
подскажите пожалуйста как быть???

----------


## drongo

> Здравствуйте.
> Вот хотел создать свой LiveCD, скачал Reatogo с официального сайта, а при проверке REATOGO-240.exe, KIS8 ругается вот этим - обнаружено потенциально нежелательное ПО not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.PsKill.1101, 
> подскажите пожалуйста как быть???


PsKill утилита предназначена для остановки процессов- поэтому и детекет.Всё верно  :Smiley:  Антивирусу до лампочки кто или что будет использовать данную программу, вот и обозвал потенциально опасной. У меня встречный вопрос: На куxне у тебя есть нож. Он тоже потенциально опасен! Как быть???

----------


## LEON®

> На куxне у тебя есть нож. Он тоже потенциально опасен! Как быть???


Переместить в ограничения!!! 
Спасибо за ответ!

----------


## drongo

> Переместить в ограничения!!!


Ответ не верный ! 
Я хочу например колбасу порезать, а в "ограниченных"  нож этого не сможет сделать.

----------


## pig

Колбасу тоже в ограниченные...

----------


## PavelA

> Колбасу тоже в ограниченные...


Приобретать резанную. Это как другой вариант.

----------


## anton_dr

> Ответ не верный ! 
> Я хочу например колбасу порезать, а в "ограниченных"  нож этого не сможет сделать.


Неверно. В ограниченных нож может резать только колбасу, или другие продукты  :Smiley:

----------

